# Sacramento airport to Train Station



## Gabbytony (Jul 29, 2011)

I am trying to schedule a trip on the CZ to Chicago. I noticed that the train departs at 11:09 AM.

If I catch a flight from Vegas to Sacramento that arrives at 8:15 AM, will I have time to make it to the train station and board my plain??

Thanks


----------



## JoanieBlon (Jul 29, 2011)

The Sacramento Airport is relatively small, so even if you have checked bags, you should be able to get out of the airport and on your way into town fairly quickly. The travel time from the airport to downtown is a *around* 30 minutes or so.

One BIG "IF" could come into play. IF you are traveling during the winter months, the area around the airport can be socked in with tule fog which slows traffic to a CRAWL. Honestly ~ there are times that you can bare wee your hand in front of your face. The airport is adjacent to portions of I-5 that have had massive traffic pile-ups due to the heavy fog. :blink: Any other time of year, you should be fine, providing your plane land on schedule.


----------



## Gabbytony (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks Joanie:

I will be traveling next March.

Is there a shuttle bus from the Airport to the Train Station?


----------



## PRR 60 (Jul 29, 2011)

Gabbytony said:


> Thanks Joanie:
> 
> I will be traveling next March.
> 
> Is there a shuttle bus from the Airport to the Train Station?


SuperShuttle would be able to get you from the airport to the station. Fare is $13.


----------



## sechs (Jul 29, 2011)

Personally, I'd suggest coming in the day before you leave on the train. If there's a problem, and you miss the train, that's it.


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Jul 29, 2011)

I googled this question and came up with this quote from our own tp49 from 2004 (formerly from Sacramento, now in China or some such place):

For Sacramento it's pretty easy to get from SMF to Amtrak take Yolobus' 42 towards Downtown Sacramento, get off on J at 3rd or 5th Streets walk north one block to the Amtrak station. Cost $1.50. However if your flight arrives after 10 PM this wouldn'e be an option so you's have to take the super shuttle which costs $12 from SMF to downtown. I live close to the AMTK station here and have ridden the bus many times from SMF to Downtown and Downtown to SMF it takes about 10-15 minutes.


----------



## tp49 (Jul 30, 2011)

Trainmans daughter said:


> I googled this question and came up with this quote from our own tp49 from 2004 (formerly from Sacramento, now in China or some such place):
> 
> For Sacramento it's pretty easy to get from SMF to Amtrak take Yolobus' 42 towards Downtown Sacramento, get off on J at 3rd or 5th Streets walk north one block to the Amtrak station. Cost $1.50. However if your flight arrives after 10 PM this wouldn'e be an option so you's have to take the super shuttle which costs $12 from SMF to downtown. I live close to the AMTK station here and have ridden the bus many times from SMF to Downtown and Downtown to SMF it takes about 10-15 minutes.


I'm currently of both Sacramento and Shanghai (long story which no one cares about not even me  )

You would want to take Yolobus 42A heading towards downtown Sacramento from the airport. Yolobus 42B will also take you downtown but will do it via Woodland, Davis and West Sacramento and take 2 hours. The 42A goes right to downtown and takes about 15 minutes depending on traffic. The bus runs every hour though. You can check the schedule on the Yolobus website...and I just realized I was being quoted above. Yolobus is now $1.75


----------

